# The Never Ending Saga of the Pau Gasol Trade...



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> In the latest report by CBS NBA insider Ken Berger, the Lakers are reportedly attempting to trade Gasol in exchange for an athletic power forward who could flourish in Mike D'Antoni's run-and-gun offense. However, NBA insiders believed it would be a tall order for the Lakers to get a solid player in return for trading Gasol, whose trade value plummeted.
> 
> "The Lakers are combing the trade market for an athletic power forward who fits Mike D'Antoni's system, though it isn't clear how high they're aiming. If LA is looking for a premium player in return for Pau Gasol, league sources say Gasol's trade value has plummeted to the point where such a deal is unrealistic," Berger stated.





> If Kupchak wants to play safe and make the most of Gasol's expiring contract, the best possible trade partner he can get is the Philadelphia 76ers, which is making an athletic young power forward available for trade. His name is Thaddeus Young.
> 
> Young, who averaged 17.8 points and 6.6 rebounds this season, has been on the trading block since the start of the season. Many basketball insider consider the youngster as the most attractive trade target available, not only because of his ability to fill in the stats sheets.


http://nbaarena.com/en/news/4067/lakers--sixers-trade

Meh... Trade Rumour #654, i guess...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Until something actually happens, I'm done paying attention to rumors.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> Toronto Raptors-Los Angeles Lakers Trade
> 
> *K. Lowry ($6.21M) + A. Johnson ($6.5M) + T. Hansbrough ($3.18M) for P. Gasol ($19M) + Future 1st Round Pick*
> 
> ...


http://nbaarena.com/en/news/4140/kyle-lowry-to-los-angeles-lakers

Hmmm.... Interesting.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I actually love that Toronto trade for both teams.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

What future 1st?


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

I'm under the impression that LA doesn't have any picks to trade, only rights to swap.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Basel said:


> Until something actually happens, I'm done paying attention to rumors.


Ditto. 

A Pau gasol trade rumor is more useless than a Steve Nash injury update.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> It’s become something of a head-scratcher. Paul Gasol, one of the biggest pieces on the NBA trade market, in physical stature if no longer in ability, has yet to find a new home.
> 
> The center's case is a curious one. At 33, he’s an elder statesman who's declined in every area but "games missed with injury" in recent seasons, but he’s coming off a gangbusters January that quieted doubts about his ability to contribute going forward.
> 
> ...


http://bleacherreport.com/articles/1954138-5-hidden-reasons-la-lakers-havent-moved-pau-gasol


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Kyle Lowry AND Amir Johnson for Pau Gasol?

You guys have lost your minds.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

R-Star said:


> Kyle Lowry AND Amir Johnson for Pau Gasol?
> 
> You guys have lost your minds.


What Lakers want, Lakers get!


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

R-Star said:


> Kyle Lowry AND Amir Johnson for Pau Gasol?
> 
> You guys have lost your minds.


We are delusional. Good thing you're hear to constantly remind us about reality.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> We are delusional. Good thing you're hear to constantly remind us about reality.


I apologize. 

Do you think Lowry and Amir is a realistic return for Gasol and a pick?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

R-Star said:


> I apologize.
> 
> Do you think Lowry and Amir is a realistic return for Gasol and a pick?


No, that's why they have to give us Psycho T as well to help balance it out.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> No, that's why they have to give us Psycho T as well to help balance it out.


And you think dropping 2 years of an 3m/year contract makes the trade worthwhile for the Raptors?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

R-Star said:


> And you think dropping 2 years of an 3m/year contract makes the trade worthwhile for the Raptors?


No, you misunderstood me.

The raptors are ripping us off in a Gasol and a pick for Lowry and Amir.

that's why they're giving us Psycho T as well.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> No, you misunderstood me.
> 
> The raptors are ripping us off in a Gasol and a pick for Lowry and Amir.
> 
> that's why they're giving us Psycho T as well.


I don't appreciate your sarcastic tone.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> After plodding through years of scrutiny from media members and fans while also butting heads with his new coach and experiencing back-to-back disappointing seasons, Los Angeles Lakers veteran big man Pau Gasol would still prefer a return to Lakerland in 2014 NBA free agency.


http://bleacherreport.com/articles/1960583-for-some-reason-pau-gasol-still-wants-to-stay-with-la-lakers

Interesting... Considering Gasol could very well be an important player for a contender, i can't begin to imagine why he would rather stay with the bottom-dweller lakers... If i were him, i would get the **** outta Dodge as soon as possible... (that is, if the money is good  )


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> EL SEGUNDO, Calif. -- Los Angeles Lakers forward Pau Gasol has heard his name in trade rumors for more than two years now, so he is equipped to make it through the next two days before the NBA's trade deadline passes on Thursday afternoon.
> 
> "It fills up a lot of pages and f------ airtime," an exasperated Gasol said Tuesday after the Lakers' first practice since the All-Star break. "It's something that's there and there's potential that it might happen. Who knows? We might be saying that it's been great to see you guys [in the media] and we'll see you around. But hopefully that won't be the case because it's always hard and I think if it ever happened, it would be tough."
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/los-angeles/nba/...asol-says-difficult-traded-los-angeles-lakers


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

> "It fills up a lot of pages and f------ airtime,"


Pau cussed??? Ive never heard/read him cuss. He must be on the edge of going postal


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> Pau cussed??? Ive never heard/read him cuss. He must be on the edge of going postal



My first thoughts, too. I couldn't believe it.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

DaRizzle said:


> Pau cussed??? Ive never heard/read him cuss. He must be on the edge of going postal





Basel said:


> My first thoughts, too. I couldn't believe it.


I assume he lost a bet to Kobe and had to answer questions with a provided script.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> Honestly I’m not ruling out renewing my contract, I’m just open to every option. My decision will be based purely on sporting considerations. It couldn’t be any other way. *I want to be in a team with a real chance of winning a ring and where I can help to compete for it.* I would like to win another championship. The financial side comes second at this stage of my career.
> 
> At this point in time, there’s no telling what kind of offers Gasol will be receiving in the off-season. The Spanish import may be turning 34 in July, but he’s still likely to receive considerable interest around the league.


http://www.lakersnation.com/pau-gasols-motivation-in-free-agency-is-winning-another-championship/2014/02/28/

Yup. He's gone.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

PauloCatarino said:


> http://www.lakersnation.com/pau-gasols-motivation-in-free-agency-is-winning-another-championship/2014/02/28/
> 
> Yup. He's gone.


... Or maybe not.



> Maybe Kobe Bryant knows what he’s talking about after all.
> 
> For those who missed it, Bryant told me before last week’s battle-for-L.A. bragging rights between the Clippers and Lakers that on a scale of 1 to 10 he’d put the chances of forward/center Pau Gasol playing for the Lakers next season at an “8.”
> 
> ...


http://bleacherreport.com/articles/1988750-why-bringing-back-pau-gasol-would-make-sense-for-the-lakers-and-for-gasol


----------

